# Abstract Grooves II - FREE Kontakt Instrument !



## Xenox.AFL (Aug 3, 2014)

We made our first instrument in Kontakt, i did the scripting, sampling, looping and everything else by myself, it was a lot of fun…

I decided to be a part of the kvraudio.com "Developer Challenge 2014" so you can download it there for FREE…!

Here is small mp3 Demo showing you some of the presets which come with Abstract Grooves II, if you want to more infos, check out my website http://www.particular-sound.de (www.particular-sound.de)

https://soundcloud.com/xenox-afl/fn-abstract-grooves-ii-loopdemo







Have phun, feel free to contact me if you have any questions, check out all the entries, there are lotsa great plugins released…!

Frank _-)


----------



## geronimo (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, many thanks _

Need to Batch-resave your Library: the Multi did not find the samples .


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh really? Hm, i'm sorry…

Due the working with the latest version of Kontakt 5.3. i found some bugs which will be hopefully fixed very soon…! I really thought to go back to version 5.2.

Frank


----------



## geronimo (Aug 5, 2014)

I am with 5.3.1 version. : against , the .nki files were operated with the samples.
After the batch-resave, it's OK with the Multi files: just an indication, a return for your work .


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you for the info, have phun with the little instrument…

Frank


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Aug 9, 2014)

A small video showing you some of the MultiLoops...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QIXZh5l1eI&feature=youtu.be (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QIXZh5l ... e=youtu.be)

Frank _-) /\~O


----------

